# Gun show reloads



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

How many here trust reloads at a gun show? I can think of rounds I bought and became concerned enough to not use. Guns are expensive and I don't need a backstrap blowing off and injuring me. Anybody have issues with these rounds?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The only reloads I trust have been from freedommunitions.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't do it...not worth it!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Only reload I would ever trust is one I worked up for MY gun with known components. Several of my buddies that I trust reload and have never had issues with their rounds, and I don't even shoot theirs let alone something god only knows who threw together.

Your hand isn't worth losing to save a few dollars....


----------



## wareagle1776 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have personally had a rifle blow up in my face about 30 years ago due to reloading .......2 cornea transplants and diminished vision NOT WORTH IT !!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

i have bought them and pulled the bullets and saved them and the cases, throw away the powder and primer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

colonel594 said:


> Only reload I would ever trust is one I worked up for MY gun with known components. Several of my buddies that I trust reload and have never had issues with their rounds, and I don't even shoot theirs let alone something god only knows who threw together.
> 
> Your hand isn't worth losing to save a few dollars....


This...


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

The only reloads I trust our my own. Very seldom I shoot a friends reloads. If something happens with these reloads are they going to be responsible and can you find them. Just a warning but tread very carefully with buying reloads from anyone


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Never, never use reloads from questionable sources. There are commercial reloads that are safe. I’ve seen several revolvers blown up. S&Ws, Rugers and Hawes. All from over charges, even though shooters won’t admit it. Right now there are all kind of whistle dicks trying to make a fast buck due to ammo shortage.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

In most handguns, it's generally the round fired after a barrel-lodged bullet left by a squib load that causes catastrophic failure. I had a custom gunshop for ten years and in that time saw two S&W M27s with the topstrap blown off. Also had an M1911 with four rounds lodged on the barrel, operator continued to clear 'misfeeds'. Had to hammer the slide off the barrel after the fifth round bulged it just ahed of the chamber. A good quality check of YOUR reloads is to weigh each one as they come off, feject light ones. I used to reload 1000 rounds a week (.45ACP 230 grain lead ball with 6.3 gr Unique) for my practice loads. Never had a failure, nut never ever used anything but factory ammo running in a customer weapon. Be safe out there.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

What about ammo being sold at Camp Perry?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Any blown gun from barrel obstruction usually will have a bulged or split barrel to go with other damage. In revolver cylinder blow out has always been due to over load. Pistol powder is not as forgiving as rifle powder. Double charge and you will blow the gun. That is leading cause of blown cylinders.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nauti cat said:


> What about ammo being sold at Camp Perry?



If its sold through the CMP it is good ammo.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

No, don't trust it. Only trust your own reloads after carefully measuring the powder for each load. Always start with the low-to-mid recommended powder grain and don't try reloading hot/plus rounds unless you're very experienced and really know what you're doing with the very best grain scales on the market.


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

I am generally leery of pistol ammo that has been reloaded by someone else. I will shoot my buddy's rifle reloads unless he tells me they are subsonic. I was at the next shooting bench over when he stacked about three bullets in a suppressed AR-15 barrel before he kaboomed a case. It bulged the barrel nicely.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I wouldn't trust anything I didn't load. Matter of fact, probably haven't shot more then a box or 2 of factory ammo in all my years.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to shoot reloads from pretty much anyone. Then I finally got a bad one. (From someone I trust that’s been loading for longer than I’ve been alive) now I only shoot my reloads and new shells. 

Luckily it just split the stock in half and broke an ejector, the rest of the gun was fine and no one got hurt. I’m glad it happened in a gun that’s built like a tank and not some Turkish pile of junk.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Nope, never!


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Is it even legal to sell hand reloaded shells??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

PG2 said:


> Is it even legal to sell hand reloaded shells??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure.. why not?


----------

